# Brighton Meet - WEEK TO GO - Plans and details :)



## Shelb1uk (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys...

Only a week till the brighton meet woohoo!!!! Lil miss organised is on the case 

Soooo....

 SAT 3RD JULY - BRIGHTON PIER - OHSO BAR 
(to the right of the pier I understand)

I will be sitting outside at OHSO by about 11am at the latest with a balloon...will get it fri so will report back on what it is...will try for a large D haha!!!!

Tom H will be rounding up the train troops and bringing them down to the Pier (thanks Tom) will you have a balloon Tom?

Venue details here - http://www.ohsosocial.co.uk/contact.html once we are assembled we can make a plan for the day woohoo!!!

Optional is for ladies to wear a lei and men to wear a haiwaiin shirt!!

Make sure everyone has at least one person's mobile number, if you want mine PM me...

Guest list is as follows...

Moi!!!
Ilovekandi
TomH
Sugarbum
Sofaraway
Gail1
Rawtalent
Getcarter76
Northe
Jules001
Brighton Tez
Shiv (and Anna)
Rossi
Randomage
Sian (from Circle D)

Let me know if you are coming and are not on to list so I can keep track so we don't miss anyone on the day 

Think that's it for now...brighton organiser over and out!!!! S xxxx


----------



## shiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Just to say I'm not sure if Anna is definitely coming, I'll get in touch with her and find out!


----------



## Viki (Jun 25, 2010)

Meee!! 

(I hope youve been saving your dust points for a pud!)


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 25, 2010)

I can be at Brighton station from about 9am onwards if people want. Trains are pretty good from Eastbourne to Brighton. I'll be there for when the earliest people get in if they want me to be there.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Jun 25, 2010)

TomH said:


> I can be at Brighton station from about 9am onwards if people want. Trains are pretty good from Eastbourne to Brighton. I'll be there for when the earliest people get in if they want me to be there.
> 
> Tom



Think me and Northe are the earliest to get in by train, around the 10:20 mark, from what I've read.


----------



## gail1 (Jun 25, 2010)

sorry cant make it not well hope u all have a great time


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2010)

gail1 said:


> sorry cant make it not well hope u all have a great time



Sorry to hear that Gail, perfectly understandable with all that you've been through lately. I hope that you will be fighting fit for the Birmingham meet in September


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 25, 2010)

Viki said:


> Meee!!
> 
> (I hope youve been saving your dust points for a pud!)



hell yeah..a sugar free brighton is a bad place


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 25, 2010)

TomH said:


> I can be at Brighton station from about 9am onwards if people want. Trains are pretty good from Eastbourne to Brighton. I'll be there for when the earliest people get in if they want me to be there.
> 
> Tom



fab thanks Tom...ur a star  any train ppl make sure u can track down Tom on the day  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 25, 2010)

gail1 said:


> sorry cant make it not well hope u all have a great time



big hugs gail xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 26, 2010)

I got my ticket and the date is correct!! Yay!!

Looking forward to it


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll arrive in Brighton for 10am to round up the folks and take them down to OhSo. Prepare to be robbed blind by that bar but it will be worth it!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2010)

TomH said:


> I'll arrive in Brighton for 10am to round up the folks and take them down to OhSo. Prepare to be robbed blind by that bar but it will be worth it!



Cheers Tom, looking forward to it!  I think I get in at 10:20, providing I get off at the right station  Eight years since I was last in Brighton - I was on an OU summer school at Sussex Uni and one morning I ran from the campus to the pier and back again before breakfast!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 27, 2010)

Just don't get off at Moulescoomb, London Road or Falmer. Ah Sussex. That brings on something of a chant we have down there. As for running, well I have done drunken running along Brighton and sustaining one or two beer related injuries... Ah the joys of being a wingman.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 27, 2010)

Room for one more? Though trains are out the question for me, I prefer me old banger.


ETA if anybody requires a lift from anywhere near here or on the way even if it means a slight detour I'll be happy to oblige and save your train fare


----------



## PhilT (Jun 28, 2010)

I would have come but I have a previous appointment with my Osteopath so won't be able to make it.

Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 28, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Room for one more? Though trains are out the question for me, I prefer me old banger.
> 
> 
> ETA if anybody requires a lift from anywhere near here or on the way even if it means a slight detour I'll be happy to oblige and save your train fare



of course, the more the merrier  I shall add u2 the guest list  x


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2010)

Have a good time everyone xx


----------



## ypauly (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anybody require a lift? I am heading from birmingham but don't mind a small detour if it helps.


----------



## shiv (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahhhh I wish you'd said that last week!!! I've bought my tickets now, lol. Oh well! Kind of you to offer.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 28, 2010)

shiv said:


> Ahhhh I wish you'd said that last week!!! I've bought my tickets now, lol. Oh well! Kind of you to offer.


Are they not refundable? Oh and sorry I wasn't sure I could make it last week.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 29, 2010)

hI GUYS.....4 days to go!!! It's not too late to be added to the guest list 

Not sure what people want to do during the day once we are gathered, there's tons to do in Brighton so I figure we will go with the flow 

All ideas welcome tho 

S xxxxxxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys....my friend at work said to me she had a 'present' for me and gave me a big black bag! ooooo i say and i open it to find whole hula girl outfit lol! I only said i needed a lei!! I may bring with though ... 

I also have a stinking cold which started yesterday (mmmm great) which is the last thing i want both in this heat and cause of Saturday (also have a hen do that evening so its going to be a looooooong day n night)! 

I'm on Lemsips and early nights to hopefully get this thing shifted! Blooming typical though if you ask me. Not been ill for yonks and strike me down with a feather have a sesh of a weekend planned and been having the hot flushes and sneezing like a gooden! 

Will me well and see you Saturday armed with Paracetamol no doubt!! 

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope you get over it quickly Bernie! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AepyGm9Me6w


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 29, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hey guys....my friend at work said to me she had a 'present' for me and gave me a big black bag! ooooo i say and i open it to find whole hula girl outfit lol! I only said i needed a lei!! I may bring with though ...
> 
> I also have a stinking cold which started yesterday (mmmm great) which is the last thing i want both in this heat and cause of Saturday (also have a hen do that evening so its going to be a looooooong day n night)!
> 
> ...



At least it will be a cheap day for you. I find when I've been drinking and under the weather for whatever reason I get smashed on half of what I normally need! You can't tell my mates that I'm not committed to the cause!


----------



## johnar (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't post in here too often but I might join you guys on Saturday if there's room for a little one


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mobile number for the day*

Hi All,

If you want to get in touch with me or anyone else on Saturday, here's my *temporary mobile number*: 07923215276. I'll throw the SIM away as usual on Sunday.

I won't put any credit on it. I will text or call anyone back from my normal mobile.

PS - Isn't this getting exciting...?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

Great stuff Tez, I was hoping you would do that again, it's an excellent idea! If the weather's hot, I expect it's going to be very busy - I'm just hoping that the Brighton and Hove Darby and Joan Club don't decide to have an outing with an Hawaiian theme and I end up with the wrong crowd!


----------



## shiv (Jun 29, 2010)

johnar said:


> I don't post in here too often but I might join you guys on Saturday if there's room for a little one



Definitely come! The more the better!

Anyone else up for a paddle in the sea?! I've convinced Shelley, now for the rest of you...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> Definitely come! The more the better!
> 
> Anyone else up for a paddle in the sea?! I've convinced Shelley, now for the rest of you...



Ooh! Don't know about that


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

johnar said:


> I don't post in here too often but I might join you guys on Saturday if there's room for a little one



It will be good to see you there John!


----------



## johnar (Jun 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> Definitely come! The more the better!
> 
> Anyone else up for a paddle in the sea?! I've convinced Shelley, now for the rest of you...



I think thats pushing it, who wants soggy feet for the rest of the day??


----------



## shiv (Jun 29, 2010)

Apparently me!!


----------



## ypauly (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm really starting to look forward to it now


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 30, 2010)

johnar said:


> I don't post in here too often but I might join you guys on Saturday if there's room for a little one



the more the merrier  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 30, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If you want to get in touch with me or anyone else on Saturday, here's my *temporary mobile number*: 07923215276. I'll throw the SIM away as usual on Sunday.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tez....if anyone wants my mobile PM me  xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 30, 2010)

not long to go peeps  excited.com!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 30, 2010)

TomH said:


> At least it will be a cheap day for you. I find when I've been drinking and under the weather for whatever reason I get smashed on half of what I normally need! You can't tell my mates that I'm not committed to the cause!




lol  love it....

I left work early today as i was sick through coughing so much yuk yuk

I have to be well for Saturday..have to be. I'm gonna pull a sicky until then to get myself better so I can chill out and get well. 

Loving your positive contribution though 

Bernie x


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 30, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> lol  love it....
> 
> I left work early today as i was sick through coughing so much yuk yuk
> 
> ...



Good idea. What can I say about my part? Commitment would be the answer to that. Best to go out and man up from time to time I find. You can always bin it early and get a taxi home if needs be.


----------



## ypauly (Jul 1, 2010)

I may not be able to get on here before saturday due to moving house tomorrow. So all going well I will finally meet you all in brighton.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 1, 2010)

hi guys...have rem that I will be wearing a Lei so I wont need a balloon hehe.....so don't look for a balloon!!!  See you sat...woohoo! x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I may not be able to get on here before saturday due to moving house tomorrow. So all going well I will finally meet you all in brighton.



Hope the move goes well! You won't be able to miss us, I'm sure!


----------



## ypauly (Jul 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hope the move goes well! You won't be able to miss us, I'm sure!



I am having a sneaky break but no internet till next week so I will see you all there.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shall I bring my Brian May style wig in case inthe eventuality that I fail to find a Lei?

Just to reiterate, for those arriving by train, I will be at Brighton station for 10am on the day. There are probably photos of me on this place but I may be wearing a wig...


----------



## shiv (Jul 1, 2010)

Do it Tom!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2010)

TomH said:


> Shall I bring my Brian May style wig in case inthe eventuality that I fail to find a Lei?
> 
> Just to reiterate, for those arriving by train, I will be at Brighton station for 10am on the day. There are probably photos of me on this place but I may be wearing a wig...



Is there somewhere in the station we can meet you?


----------



## shiv (Jul 1, 2010)

By the sounds of it we won't miss him Northe...! Shall we just say outside the front of the station to save confusion?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2010)

shiv said:


> By the sounds of it we won't miss him Northe...! Shall we just say outside the front of the station to save confusion?



Okeydoke!  Under this?


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes this is pretty straight forward as the station leads you out to this...lots of taxis and buses mingle round here.

Crikey Tom...you're gonna swelter under a Brian May wig lol...i got the hula girl outfit you can borrow 

I'm aiming to get a train that will get me in at 1049 (fingers crossed they'll be running on time) - will you be there then?

Bernie xx 

EDIT - What time will the party go on till  ?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 1, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Yes this is pretty straight forward as the station leads you out to this...lots of taxis and buses mingle round here.
> 
> Crikey Tom...you're gonna swelter under a Brian May wig lol...i got the hula girl outfit you can borrow
> 
> ...



the party stops when the last person leaves, dont normally set a plan......all nighter anyone???  xxxxx


----------



## shiv (Jul 1, 2010)

Berni we'll wait for you! I sent you my mobile number I think? Give me a call if you're going to be late or early or anything


----------



## johnar (Jul 1, 2010)

The train I think I'll be getting gets in to Brighton at 11:24. Will you guys be getting a bus down to the sea front? It looks like its about a 1km walk, so not too bad I suppose.


----------



## shiv (Jul 1, 2010)

I had planned on/assumed we would be walking, I don't think it'll take too long?


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Shiv and yes i have your number - i have added yours and Toms to my phonebook 

Just for info it is quite a walk to the seafront from the station but it is a gradual downhill incline...therefore the way back is uphill and can take a bit longer. If you've had a drink its no worries though 

If there is anyone with any problems walking long distances i recommend a bus to the seafront! I remember legging it from my clubbing days to and from the station all round Brighton teehee and boy oh boy even then my legs would ache (mind you i did have heels lol) 

I am sure you are all fit as fiddles but thought i would mention it. 

Hubby has given me a scratchcard for the Brighton+Hove buses for Saturday as i may need to get back up to the station quickly (as he knows me well i am always in a rush everywhere  as i have to get to a hen do also that evening) but I do have one spare scratch card if anyone needs it - i'll bring it with me in anycase.

I just hope this nasty bug I seemed to have caught goes as i will be fit for nothing - i have pulled a sickey to catch up with myself so fingers crossed i will be coming out the other side Saturday.

It's going to be Bright'on' sunny (sorry) 

Bernie xx


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 1, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> the party stops when the last person leaves, dont normally set a plan......all nighter anyone???  xxxxx



I'm up for an all nighter. I know a pub that's open till late.

We could have breakfast in the all night cafe...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, bad news, the wig has gone AWOL. Thank you little sister. I will be standing the WH Smiths that there is in the station. Immediately to your left as you come through the barriers. Outside can get a little hairy at times. Possibility of me wearing an Iron Maiden t shirt. Just call me when you get in if you've got my number.


----------



## johnar (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I might bake something for Saturday, does anyone have any requests?? I'm willing to try out some new recipes tomorrow night


----------



## ypauly (Jul 1, 2010)

Right my daughter is haveing a fit because I have had to comandeer her netbook lol
where is a good place to park? any body got a road name or postcode for the satnav?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Ypauly,

Parking in Brighton is nigh on impossible or at least that's what I have observed. You might be able to find somewhere along the seafront but on a weekend I doubt it. 

Tom


----------



## ypauly (Jul 2, 2010)

that doesn't sound good


----------



## Viki (Jul 2, 2010)

YPauly - Shelley and I will be having the same problems, so if you get there first try and take up three parking bays 

-----------------------------

just found this:

http://www.visitbrighton.com/site/tourist-information/travel/car-parking

http://www.journeyon.co.uk/car_66.asp

only thing is NCP carparking costs a small fortune - remortgage anyone???


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't someone suggest a Park and Ride earlier? I don't drive, and parking is one of the reasons I'm glad I don't!


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Didn't someone suggest a Park and Ride earlier? I don't drive, and parking is one of the reasons I'm glad I don't!



I haven't gone back through all the pages but there is a Park and Ride which goes from the Withdean Stadium which is on the outskirts of Brighton. It is really good and i would recommend it. Parking costs nothing and appears the price for the bus has gone up but still cheaper than parking in Brighton at ?3.60 but you can use this ticket for unlimited travel so a bargain 

I have attached a link:

http://www.brighton-hove.gov.uk/index.cfm?request=c1000782

My only warning is getting into Brighton could be merry hell if you drive. Depending where you are coming in from, on a sunny day (which i think it is going to be), the traffic stacks all the way into Brighton hence i am leaving my car at my dads and getting the train! The way the crow flies i am only 15 minutes from Brighton but it can take an hour ++ in the car.

Good luck and safe journeys everyone....

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

I imagine it will be VERY busy!


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have put up a post about train services from St. Pancras/Kings Cross for those coming that way. Parking in Brighton - forget it. I drove down some years ago and queued for 30 mins to get into the town and another 45 mins to get into a very expensive car park. I will not be able to make it but would recommend a pint in the Evening Star (nr the station) when you arrive or afore you go!).


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hi Ypauly,
> 
> Parking in Brighton is nigh on impossible or at least that's what I have observed. You might be able to find somewhere along the seafront but on a weekend I doubt it.
> 
> Tom



Yep he's right there....you won't be able to park along the seafront on a hot day and thats after getting through Brighton as well. Park+Ride is the way forward...good idea whoever suggested that 

Bernie x


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes it will be busy this weekend:-

http://www.paddleroundthepier.com/whats on/whatson.html


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Yes it will be busy this weekend:-
> 
> http://www.paddleroundthepier.com/whats on/whatson.html



Oh my...i've not seen this advertised in Brighton...i was there last week! How much fun though...Baywatch eat your heart out 

Busy times....Park and Ride peeps me thinks....how exciting 

Bernie x

EDIT - Shiv you'll love it after what you were saying for a paddle - you may get some hunk rescue you


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Yes it will be busy this weekend:-
> 
> http://www.paddleroundthepier.com/whats on/whatson.html



Looks like we may have picked possibly one of the busiest days of the year! At least we won't look out of place in our Hawaiian shirts and leis!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I am going to use the park and ride as I hate driving round trying to find somewhere to park, I always get really stressed with parking.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 2, 2010)

If you drive to the Marina, there is free parking.  A 15 min walk from there to the pier. Or a number 7 bus. Get a bus pass for ?3.60.

Anyone else coming by train can get a Plus Bus add on for ?2 and use the buses all day.

Personally, I prefer walking....


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 2, 2010)

Is there likely to be much parking down by the marina Tez? And is that down near that ASDA in that direction?


----------



## Viki (Jul 2, 2010)

I think we'll park and ride too - im bringing Bradders with me to keep me company in the 5 hours of driving!!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 2, 2010)

Viki said:


> I think we'll park and ride too - im bringing Bradders with me to keep me company in the 5 hours of driving!!



He can form an 'our pancreas works' club with Lorna


----------



## Viki (Jul 2, 2010)

oh good!! 

What time are you two getting there?


----------



## Jules001 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Guys n Gals

I wont be coming this weekend I have been ill all week and i hoped i would be better for it... have a fab time guys n gals


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Hi Guys n Gals
> 
> I wont be coming this weekend I have been ill all week and i hoped i would be better for it... have a fab time guys n gals



That's a shame Jules - hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 2, 2010)

Viki said:


> YPauly - Shelley and I will be having the same problems, so if you get there first try and take up three parking bays
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...



hahah yes pls do hold the spaces....if you are willing to walk a bit parking shd  (in theory) be ok but it is a sat of course...fingers crossed...i wonder if the 3 of us shd swap numbers if one finds a gd car park and can help the others? xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 2, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Hi Guys n Gals
> 
> I wont be coming this weekend I have been ill all week and i hoped i would be better for it... have a fab time guys n gals



aww thats a shame...get better soon xxxxx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 2, 2010)

See you there tomorrow folks. My liver is calling for booze...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, for those arriving at Brighton station, this is what I supposedly look like. Shoot on sight, erm, try and find me as I'm a bit of a short arse.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I should recognise you by now Tom! Have a good evening!


----------



## Viki (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you going to be wearing your tux then Tom! Brad and his brother are coming with me tomorrow so you'll have some drinking buddies/competition 

Shelley, apparently there's a free carpark right near a bus stop, when we find it I'll text you! 

Xx


----------



## ypauly (Jul 2, 2010)

Right then the marina it is, I used to drive one of them lol
I will head for the marina to park I have the temporary number tez posted so should be ok.
If anybody wants my mobile PM me 

Also due to my move yesterday and having loads to do/ not being a drinker I wont be staying too late and aim to be back in brum by midnight


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Right then the marina it is, I used to drive one of them lol
> I will head for the marina to park I have the temporary number tez posted so should be ok.
> If anybody wants my mobile PM me
> 
> Also due to my move yesterday and having loads to do/ not being a drinker I wont be staying too late and aim to be back in brum by midnight



Excellent yPauly...be good to see you tomorrow


----------



## shiv (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm off to bed soon...getting up at 5am tomorrow  train at 710am!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

shiv said:


> I'm off to bed soon...getting up at 5am tomorrow  train at 710am!!



See you tomorrow! I won't be staying late either tomorrow - train back at 7:30pm. I'll leave the partying to you youngsters!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope everybody has a good day  xxx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm on the train to Brighton as I type this. Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning I've only just worked out it's saturday after last nights antics! I can barely operate myself so not going to head to the coast sorry, hope you have a wicked time and I'll see you all next time, going to put head down on bed now.

Rossi.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2010)

Woo hoo! Great day in Brighton! Although you were earmarked for being thrown in the sea Rossi, so it was a disappointment you didn't make it 

Pictures to follow...


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Woo hoo! Great day in Brighton! Although you were earmarked for being thrown in the sea Rossi, so it was a disappointment you didn't make it
> 
> Pictures to follow...



Glad your back in 1 piece northey. x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2010)

*Oh, I do like to be beside the seaside!*


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2010)

Was that before or after he attempted to rugby tackle me into the sea?!  we're in height order there...

Had SUCH a good day. Seriously best I've had in ages. I adore the sea! I want to go in it again!

Comedy genius when we watched a woman get engulfed by a wave - she was lying on the beach and the water got all in her handbag and all. So, so, so funny.

I'm very very sunburnt but it was definitely worth it  I think we should make Brighton an annual trip!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad to see you got back OK Shiv  I think you might be onto something with the annual outing idea!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2010)

By the way, I didn't really mean it when I said you were all banned


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Morning I've only just worked out it's saturday after last nights antics! I can barely operate myself so not going to head to the coast sorry, hope you have a wicked time and I'll see you all next time, going to put head down on bed now.
> 
> Rossi.



Not good enough mr...lame lame lame!!!! You have some serious making up to do


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

You got loads of piccies Shell??


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> You got loads of piccies Shell??



Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2010)

They're up on facebook! I've just tagged the hell out of everyone!


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

shiv said:


> They're up on facebook! I've just tagged the hell out of everyone!



And for us who dont have facebook?

Shell can you put the link on here.


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry Steff! I'm not sure how to nab them off facebook and onto here but some clever person will I'm sure


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> And for us who dont have facebook?
> 
> Shell can you put the link on here.



I've added Shelley's photos to mine, and they can now be viewed as a slideshow on my blog at:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/07/brighton-forum-meet-july-3rd-2010.html


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2010)

l-r, just in case anyone is unsure: getcarter76, shiv, shelb1uk, ilovekandi, TomH


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Fab piccies Northey looked so lovely


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 4, 2010)

What a great day i had. I am feeling very tired today...Shiv you must be knackered.

Great photos and can't wait to meet up with everyone again 

Bernie xx


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> What a great day i had. I am feeling very tired today...Shiv you must be knackered.
> 
> Great photos and can't wait to meet up with everyone again
> 
> Bernie xx



I could barely keep my eyes open on the way back. I planned to sleep in until 12 today to recover but I hypo'd at about 10am so I was up then!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 4, 2010)

Was a great day, lovely to meet some new people and to see some old faces again. A little sore today with sunburn! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Is the Pope Catholic?



oi cheeky  !!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys...uploaded pics hours ago, and sent a msg on here but it didn't send when I just looked back....doh so didn't mean to keep you in suspense!!

Facebook link is here (you dont have to have facebook to seem em)
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=448158&id=645415653&l=13f9ab4a5a

Thanks to all who came...was totally awesome...mega tired today and had a nasty 2.2 2 hrs ag0 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks ace, beer looks good, ice cream looks good and the sea, that would have been good too! No pics of crazy golf???

See you all somewhere soon, the night after a (quiet) night in!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## ypauly (Jul 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Looks ace, beer looks good, ice cream looks good and the sea, that would have been good too! No pics of crazy golf???
> 
> See you all somewhere soon, the night after a (quiet) night in!!
> 
> ...


Would crazy golf actually be normal golf if crazy people are playing it?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 4, 2010)

Nope it's even crazier!!


----------



## Viki (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Guys - im sooooo gutted and sorry i couldnt make it in the end. 

I really was not a very well bunny on saturday morning  thankfully it didnt last all day so didnt knacker my whole weekend but I was most upset saturday morning (not least because i got up at 6.45 just to have to go back to bed 2 hours later!!)

Glad you all had a fab time! Photos on fb are very funny! 

Viki xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2010)

Really sorry you couldn't make it Viki, but glad you are feeling better


----------



## Viki (Jul 5, 2010)

Thansk Northe - just one of those things i think 

Roll on the next one - I always feel like I massively missed out when I cant make one of our meets!

Plus - next time i'm determined to get round the driving issue! Its never as much fun if you cant be a bad diabetic with everyone else!!


----------



## ilovekandi (Jul 8, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hey guys...uploaded pics hours ago, and sent a msg on here but it didn't send when I just looked back....doh so didn't mean to keep you in suspense!!
> 
> Facebook link is here (you dont have to have facebook to seem em)
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=448158&id=645415653&l=13f9ab4a5a
> ...




some more here to heheh  for people that don't have facebook x 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=455410&id=642750051&l=8b4affbd8d


----------

